# 100% Payback



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lake Erie here we come! OWF Early Bird Entries Have begun, Early Bird for our CBC Ends June 1st. Get your Entries in Now!

Early Birds get:

1. Entered in to a drawing for a $250 Traxtech Gift Certificate
2. First Choice of boat #
3. And a $50 Discount

Get them in Fellows

www.fishowf.com

Thanks 
OWF Committee


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Really looking foward to this series this year. 100% payback is a first for walleye tourneys that I know of. Defintley going to be fun. BD


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

This will be my first time fishing a tournament. Looking foward to the expieriace, and to meetting new people. First tournament is in lorian. Good luck to all.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Great circuit! Now If we could only have a tournament with pleasant wind's lol


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

Blue Dolphin,

Actually for 2 years in a row the N.E.W.C. had payouts that exceeded 100%.

The Lake Erie circuit does look like a good time, I wish I wasn't always running so many charity events so I could come play as well.

Hope to See you and Nicholas at our Mosquito event on May 1st, 60 teams pays $ 5,000.00 1st place, and $ 1,200.00 big fish.

I will see you at Port Clinton FLW, look for the Case Cutlery Ranger.

Tom Means


----------



## angler2002 (May 9, 2005)

According to my math the Mosquito NEWC tournament had a payout of 70% not 100%.

1st place 2500
2nd place 1100
3rd place 900
4th place 700
5th place 600
Big Fish 700
$100 giveaway
Total 6600

36 teams @ $260 per team = 9360

6600/9360=70%

Where is the other 30%?

Mitch Shipman


----------

